# Copake Up and Running



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well despite a crappy economy it looks like some people aren't shy about going after what they want. The early indications look like some strong prices being paid. Hopefully some of the steam will run out before they get to the lots I'm interested in! V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 1, 2012)

The restored bluebird went for just under 9500.00 after the 15% premium added...tack on 8% NY sales tax and shipping (or travel costs) on that possibly.

Hoping the steam goes out as well after the wheelmen stuff is sold.

Maybe I am not signed on correctly, but hard to believe there is no audio to follow along with in this day and age.
Would make this experience much better now that I have been on that floor.

Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yea the Spacelander at just over $14k was pretty strong too. I was surprised the Bluebird didn't do better in that environment. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 1, 2012)

*Bluebird*



Freqman1 said:


> Yea the Spacelander at just over $14k was pretty strong too. I was surprised the Bluebird didn't do better in that environment. V/r Shawn




The Bluebird was a mess and needed to be rerestored.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Obviously some people up there are dipping in the Kool Aid and don't know the flavor to wit Lot 172 a totally screwed up POS Phantom--$3500 plus fees! Way more dollars than sense...Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2012)

I tuned in late.
 Did anybody take notice of what lot #111 (Pope Mfg. "Queen of the Night" Hublamp/Cyclometer combo) went for?


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 1, 2012)

*20" Mania*



Freqman1 said:


> Obviously some people up there are dipping in the Kool Aid and don't know the flavor to wit Lot 172 a totally screwed up POS Phantom--$3500 plus fees! Way more dollars than sense...Shawn




Must have been caught up in the 20" Balloon bike mania.   It's a nice curiosity piece but Schwinn never made 20" springer forks or 20" Phantoms so it's just another overpriced "dreambike".

To each his own though...


----------



## eazywind (Dec 1, 2012)

*5 grand for the hextube??*

5 Grand for the hextube??. Bet we see a few of them come out of the woodwork now...........


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok I'm done. Had a bid on the Hextube and it went to $5k! A lot of villages are without their idiots today! V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2012)

I want the Indian and that little Billy Boy sidewalk bike but can't float the bill. Hope the Indian goes to a Caber and they post some pictures of it. Looks like a great bike. Nice photos for restoration reference also. Guess i could build a fake one?


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 1, 2012)

*We're live and bidding....*

Wowzers!!!!! The high wheel Columbia cyclometer/lamp combo went for huge money.

We bought a few things and we are still watching. We wanted one or two of the iron bike 

stands, the first one went for $175, and the rest went for $325 - $450.....!!!!

Wow. I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 1, 2012)

slick said:


> I want the Indian and that little Billy Boy sidewalk bike but can't float the bill. Hope the Indian goes to a Caber and they post some pictures of it. Looks like a great bike. Nice photos for restoration reference also. Guess i could build a fake one?




I suspect that the Indian is a fake?  It looks like a Westfield frame (which did produced Indian Motocycle) but this is badged as a Hendee...which I believe has different bearing dust cups on the headtube. Also the decals on the tubes and fork look to be original for the Westfield Columbia, but the Indian name on the tank and the down tube are hand-painted on this one?  Lastly, I believe the Hendee frame has a split bottom bracket different from the Westfield's (I'm not really sure)? Regardless it's still a beautiful bike!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 1, 2012)

The Hollywood went cheaper (1400) than I thought it would with no internet bids. Nice bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Wowzers!!!!! The high wheel Columbia cyclometer/lamp combo went for huge money.
> 
> We bought a few things and we are still watching. We wanted one or two of the iron bike
> 
> ...




Like, how much is huge money?
Can someone out in T.V. land give me the realized price + the buyers primium on that rare little gem?
Lot# 111


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 1, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> Like, how much is huge money?
> Can someone out in T.V. land give me the realized price + the buyers primium on that rare little gem?
> Lot# 111




Was that the one that shot to the moon at 4,000.00?
I don't really know what I was looking at with this early stuff, but I remember being shocked nonetheless.

I lost all 3 auctions I had interest in...no regrets however and I appreciate my friends on site assisting me (you know who you are).

Chris


----------



## rlhender (Dec 1, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Obviously some people up there are dipping in the Kool Aid and don't know the flavor to wit Lot 172 a totally screwed up POS Phantom--$3500 plus fees! Way more dollars than sense...Shawn





The 20" bikes are bringing good money...I went 2000 and dropped out. I am building a 20" Phantom now and will have way more in it than that.

Rick


----------



## bike (Dec 1, 2012)

slick said:


> I want the Indian and that little Billy Boy sidewalk bike but can't float the bill. Hope the Indian goes to a Caber and they post some pictures of it. Looks like a great bike. Nice photos for restoration reference also. Guess i could build a fake one?




that indian had a lot of issues...


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 1, 2012)

*Head badges*

If anyone here got badge lots 273 & 275 would love to buy the Meads from you...........


----------



## bike (Dec 1, 2012)

*copake*



Larmo63 said:


> Wowzers!!!!! The high wheel Columbia cyclometer/lamp combo went for huge money.
> 
> We bought a few things and we are still watching. We wanted one or two of the iron bike
> 
> ...




Would like to see what the hublamp/cyclometer when for .. tuned in late and could not go back.

A guy from Canada makes those stants- he is usually at Ann Arbor- I think his price is under 200- I had a hard time in the past getting 300 for originals.

Did anyone see what the shaft drive columbia with the leaf spring went for?


----------



## josehuerta (Dec 1, 2012)

Hub lamp/cyclometer brought $7750, blue Columbia with fenders sold for $1800.

Go to liveauctioneers.com, click on bicycle auction.......you'll get all the sale prices.


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 1, 2012)

Crazy prices. I just posted some of them on a seperate thread under swap meets. The Indian is a early 20's Westield. Westfield did make Indian bicycles in those years but who knows if that was one of them before the iffy restoration. I went home after about 200 lots.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 1, 2012)

what did the parmount bring..... thanks


----------



## jd56 (Dec 1, 2012)

*I was interested in the coppertone schwinn*

The coppertone schwinn....what did it sell for?

Also, how about the Columbia "FireArrow" lighted sign display?

Anybody know?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, for the info, guys.
That hub lamp/cyclometer combo is a very rare piece. Said to be one of two known to exist. I don't know if that's true. but there was some talk of that thing going for upwards of 10K!
So, I guess it went for a price that was somewhat to be expected.
 What amazed me, is that it looked like everything sold, no matter what it was. There was some big time treasure for sure. But, there was also some down right junk, and even the junk sold.
 I guess you can just chalk it up to auction fever. And to think that there are two more to come. I'm hoping that the best is saved for last. If that's the case, then based on todays auction, hold on to your hats, because were in for a ride.


----------



## bike (Dec 1, 2012)

*Once agani*



cyclingday said:


> Thanks, for the info, guys.
> That hub lamp/cyclometer combo is a very rare piece. Said to be one of two known to exist. I don't know if that's true. but there was some talk of that thing going for upwards of 10K!
> So, I guess it went for a price that was somewhat to be expected.
> What amazed me, is that it looked like everything sold, no matter what it was. There was some big time treasure for sure. But, there was also some down right junk, and even the junk sold.
> I guess you can just chalk it up to auction fever. And to think that there are two more to come. I'm hoping that the best is saved for last. If that's the case, then based on todays auction, hold on to your hats, because were in for a ride.




NEw Bremen museum has more money than brains- all these years and they think if they buy from a musem it is good - private is bad- i only ever tried to sell them stuff at prices that I would ask anyone ( some people did stick it to them early on) but they would never buy- more quaiity for a lesser price?!! Not me, I am a 10 millionare.
(venting) 

Good luck trying to buy a hex tube etc with the insane hammer prices they paid for a marginal bike


----------



## Eddieman (Dec 1, 2012)

*view the hammer price*

Go to the Copake auction bicycle page and then hit the live auction tab. From there you can see all the hammer prices. Looks like 99% of the items went for well more than the estimate.

Ed


----------



## Eddieman (Dec 1, 2012)

*Pea Picker*

Saw the pea picker on Friday. It was a repaint, not original as listed and not a real good repaint.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 1, 2012)

I just got home from the auction - seems most of these items are changing hands from one museum to another - Catfish and I sat one row behind the bidders from the Bicycle Museum of America who dropped about $100K in the first hour or so.  I must say, it's interesting to watch people with seemingly no limit spend their money.  I managed to get one of the bikes I wanted and watched the others go away.

Here are a few random pics from the swap meet - as usual, there was more than just sheep poop out in the field - always seem to find a few pearls the day before Copake auctions, even in November.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 1, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> Like, how much is huge money?
> Can someone out in T.V. land give me the realized price + the buyers primium on that rare little gem?
> Lot# 111




10 GRAND, a steal


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here a few random pics from the auction - quality of lots was quite variable - I thought most of the original bikes were great, but many of the restorations were questionalbe at best.  More to follow -


----------



## pelletman (Dec 1, 2012)

josehuerta said:


> Hub lamp/cyclometer brought $7750, blue Columbia with fenders sold for $1800.
> 
> Go to liveauctioneers.com, click on bicycle auction.......you'll get all the sale prices.




I was watching that, I could have sworn it was just under 10K


----------



## pelletman (Dec 1, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks, for the info, guys.
> That hub lamp/cyclometer combo is a very rare piece. Said to be one of two known to exist. I don't know if that's true. but there was some talk of that thing going for upwards of 10K!
> So, I guess it went for a price that was somewhat to be expected.
> What amazed me, is that it looked like everything sold, no matter what it was. There was some big time treasure for sure. But, there was also some down right junk, and even the junk sold.
> I guess you can just chalk it up to auction fever. And to think that there are two more to come. I'm hoping that the best is saved for last. If that's the case, then based on todays auction, hold on to your hats, because were in for a ride.




I am pretty familiar with the collection and I think the better stuff is coming as far as early stuff goes.  They are trying to keep it pretty even in terms of decent stuff in each auction


----------



## pelletman (Dec 1, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks, for the info, guys.
> That hub lamp/cyclometer combo is a very rare piece. Said to be one of two known to exist. I don't know if that's true. but there was some talk of that thing going for upwards of 10K!
> So, I guess it went for a price that was somewhat to be expected.
> What amazed me, is that it looked like everything sold, no matter what it was. There was some big time treasure for sure. But, there was also some down right junk, and even the junk sold.
> I guess you can just chalk it up to auction fever. And to think that there are two more to come. I'm hoping that the best is saved for last. If that's the case, then based on todays auction, hold on to your hats, because were in for a ride.




There are more of those cyclometer/hublamps than two.  I know of at least 4 or 5, and I certainly don't know of all of them.  Maybe that PARTICULAR lamp and that PARTICULAR cyclometer but both Butcher and Lakin made them, and the lamps were optional in terms of what you put with the cyclometer


----------



## pelletman (Dec 1, 2012)

Eddieman said:


> Go to the Copake auction bicycle page and then hit the live auction tab. From there you can see all the hammer prices. Looks like 99% of the items went for well more than the estimate.
> 
> Ed




Estimates are always a joke and low, auctioneers don't want to scare people off


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 1, 2012)

A few more pics -


----------



## pelletman (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Dean!  I think part of the strong pricing could probably be attributed people bidding Jim up once they figured out what was going on..


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 1, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> I just got home from the auction - seems most of these items are changing hands from one museum to another - Catfish and I sat one row behind the bidders from the Bicycle Museum of America who dropped about $100K in the first hour or so.  I must say, it's interesting to watch people with seemingly no limit spend their money.  I managed to get one of the bikes I wanted and watched the others go away.
> 
> Here are a few random pics from the swap meet - as usual, there was more than just sheep poop out in the field - always seem to find a few pearls the day before Copake auctions, even in November.
> 
> View attachment 75353View attachment 75354View attachment 75355View attachment 75356View attachment 75357View attachment 75358View attachment 75359View attachment 75360




That Fleetwood sold at a NEW York Auction about 18 months ago.  I have pictures of that bike from the auctioneer but couldn't arrange shipping as it was somewhere in the catskills off the beaten path.  Fairly rare complete bike.  What were they asking for it and did it sell?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 1, 2012)

already on ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/al5737/m.ht...h=item1e7509b988&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 1, 2012)

HA!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960-Schwin...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cccf21d5c


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 2, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Thanks Dean!  I think part of the strong pricing could probably be attributed people bidding Jim up once they figured out what was going on..




Yes I suppose that could be - it looked like a lot of the strong bids were also left prior to the auction.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 2, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> That Fleetwood sold at a NEW York Auction about 18 months ago.  I have pictures of that bike from the auctioneer but couldn't arrange shipping as it was somewhere in the catskills off the beaten path.  Fairly rare complete bike.  What were they asking for it and did it sell?




He was asking $1200 and it was still there when I left.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 2, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Yes I suppose that could be - it looked like a lot of the strong bids were also left prior to the auction.




I heard from a reliable source, twice the amount of left bids as usual...


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> He was asking $1200 and it was still there when I left.




$1200 for the Huffman with the springer in the picture seems like a fair price to me? Surprised it didn't sell? He should list it on here?


----------



## JOEL (Dec 3, 2012)

I went to the auction. As others have mentioned, many of the bikes had serious issues. I suspect the online bidders for the balloon tire bikes will be sorely disappointed when their bikes arrive. The $5k Hex Tube had the wrong wheels among other things, the SK trike front fender was split in two places, repaired with bondo, and poorly polished. I didn't see a single lot sell for below retail and I stayed to the end. 

Even so, he auction is always worth the 18hr drive. The amount of knowledge in that room is staggering, and I always learn a lot from being there. The swap meet was small but productive. I came home with some rare parts, a 30s Rudge for a friend, and another Wingbar to add to the pile... 

There were supposed to be parts from the museum at the swap meet, and this was advertised on the website. Apparently this was not corrected before the auction and several people were pissed about that. Very unprofessional IMO.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 3, 2012)

JOEL said:


> There were supposed to be parts from the museum at the swap meet, and this was advertised on the website. Apparently this was not corrected before the auction and several people were pissed about that. Very unprofessional IMO.




I agree that was a real bummer - would have been fun to see the "back room" stuff.  Now they're promising to have it available during the April swap.


----------

